# Tara's buckling! new pictures!



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Well here he is - you can read his story in the waiting room

Pretty darn cute huh


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Tara's buckling!*

Aww....very cute... :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Tara's buckling!*

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:     

I AM IN LOOOOVE WITH THAT BOY!!!!

He is AMAZING!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tara's buckling!*

Look at those spots!! He is a cute little guy and he looks vert healthy, you did a wonderful job helping him out :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Tara's buckling!*

Very cute!! Are those moonspots??? I thought the sire was Bolero? At least that's what it says on the thread. Or is the dam moonspotted?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Tara's buckling!*

yep those are moonspots- funny story I hand bred bolero and tara, and had them in a pen next to sal for the night, big mistake, when I got there in the morning all three were together. So I was hoping Bolero had gotten the job done first, but thought it would be pretty obvious if they were sals kids, and worse case scenario I could have dna tested a doeling......well like I thought, pretty obvious, this was definately sals handwork!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Tara's buckling!*

he looks like salvatore lol


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Tara's buckling!*

LOL got to love goats! But yes, it's pretty obvious that's a Sal kiddo.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Tara's buckling!*

Gorgeous


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Tara's buckling!*

Congrat's to Tara and all on the boy! :stars:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Tara's buckling!*

He is such a cutie.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tara's buckling!*

What a beautiful boy!!!! Congrats!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Tara's buckling!*

Wow, how nice chocolate on that brown is so pretty, congrats!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Tara's buckling!*

I just love those moonspots, he is such a pretty boy.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Tara's buckling!*

Thanks! He is darn cute- and today I can see has chocolate moonspots even in the black part of his cape- they are everywhere!

He is doing great- He went crazy on the bottle last night and drank about 5 ounces in one sitting! And then he slept through the night! I actually woke him up at 4 am and tried to get him to take a bottle but he wasnt even hungry. He had a little bit this am and is running around the house like crazy.

It was pretty funny I had people coming out yesterday to look at their doeling they are buying, and they were also on the list for a wether as soon as one was born, and he literally was born about 20 minutes before they got there. They were so excited to see him so brand new. Im just glad we got him out okay and he is thriving so well. I really didnt expect him to believe alive when I finally got him pulled out. Yay!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Tara's buckling!*

Little guy is doing awesome- here are some fluffy brighter pictures from today


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Awww. What gorgeous coloring!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

He is a hunk! Congrats on a job well done! :greengrin:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

He is soooo cute  ...what a little lover......glad to see him doing so well!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

I love his coloring!!!!  he 's too cute for words!!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

What a cutie!


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

That is a CUTE buck!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Handsome little buckskin! Congratulations!


----------

